# Built in 850 liters aquarium between toilet and kitchen



## luzze (Apr 1, 2012)

My first aquarium project, it will be a aquarium between toilet and kitchen, with 130 cm, height 65 ck and deap 112 cm.
Here are some pictures of what i got for now.
Some ideas, feedback, tips and advice would be nice..


----------



## totziens (Jun 28, 2008)

Can't wait to see the tank when it's set up


----------



## funnytrash (Sep 5, 2010)

That looks really cool! Although i cant imagine how much it cost for the glass :/ keep in mind that because of the critical angle of viewing when you look into the tank sides will appear as mirrors which could be a weird sensation when in the bathroom LOL. And also im assuming youre putting that huge and beautifully made ornament as a center piece? because it would be weird considering that youre in the bathroom and the other side is a kitchen 
And as for advice. umm so at homedepot you can buy DIY like closet sliding door mounts. like they are basically rails that go under or above closet doors so that you can slide the,. you might wanna consider constructing a system that is similar to a claw drop toy machine so that you can move and slide the lights around 
http://www.cheesebikini.com/cam/art/m5agqenq(q11m).jpg
like that claw thing on top but with lights 

only thing missing is a bubble under the aquarium for your very lucky kids to stick their heads in and observe the fish 

Its a wonderful project and im looking forward to see it completed!


----------



## luzze (Apr 1, 2012)

Puuhhh, yesterday i start puting on some epoxy, i understand that the colours are to dark now, so i have to start over again whith the painting, many hours in front of me, starting now with putting on a new layer cement...


----------



## luzze (Apr 1, 2012)

funnytrash said:


> That looks really cool! Although i cant imagine how much it cost for the glass :/ keep in mind that because of the critical angle of viewing when you look into the tank sides will appear as mirrors which could be a weird sensation when in the bathroom LOL. And also im assuming youre putting that huge and beautifully made ornament as a center piece? because it would be weird considering that youre in the bathroom and the other side is a kitchen
> And as for advice. umm so at homedepot you can buy DIY like closet sliding door mounts. like they are basically rails that go under or above closet doors so that you can slide the,. you might wanna consider constructing a system that is similar to a claw drop toy machine so that you can move and slide the lights around
> http://www.cheesebikini.com/cam/art/m5agqenq(q11m).jpg
> like that claw thing on top but with lights
> ...


Thanks, Well the aqarium cost me 357 dollar (i am in thailand), no, i will be able to see in to the bathroom 

Thanks for the advice, you give me the idea of some kind of automatic closing of the wiew when opening and closing the bathroom dorr, very nice idea.......


----------



## totziens (Jun 28, 2008)

Sawadee krap (hello in Thai). My grew up at a Northern state in Malaysia near Thailand and used to watch Thai TV. So I managed to pick up some basic Thai by watching TV. 

Your LED lighting set looks interesting. I have never seen such LED lighting set in Malaysia yet. May I know the length of it? Did you get it from the famous Chatuchak market (assuming you're in Bangkok)? How much is it? You can even tell me in baht


----------



## luzze (Apr 1, 2012)

totziens said:


> Sawadee krap (hello in Thai). My grew up at a Northern state in Malaysia near Thailand and used to watch Thai TV. So I managed to pick up some basic Thai by watching TV.
> 
> Your LED lighting set looks interesting. I have never seen such LED lighting set in Malaysia yet. May I know the length of it? Did you get it from the famous Chatuchak market (assuming you're in Bangkok)? How much is it? You can even tell me in baht


Sawadee krap, the led lightning was cheap a few 100 bath..

Now i made the first pice, some pictures.

Only coulor.








Whith epoxy, very glossy









Under water it looks more nice, maybe little bit strong coulors, but i like that.


----------



## totziens (Jun 28, 2008)

Below 200 baht?

May I borrow your photo with the lighting set? I wish to show it to some of my friends in another forum. khob kun Krap (Thank you in Thai).


----------



## luzze (Apr 1, 2012)

totziens said:


> Below 200 baht?
> 
> May I borrow your photo with the lighting set? I wish to show it to some of my friends in another forum. khob kun Krap (Thank you in Thai).


No, i dont remember exactly, but think it was around 500 bath.

Yes offcourse you can...


----------



## luzze (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi, i have not decided yet what kind of fish i will have in the tank, i while ago i went to chatuchak market in bangkok, i took some pictures there (around 90).
Here you can see them if you are intressted.

https://picasaweb.google.com/103245965383293638990/Chatuchak?authkey=Gv1sRgCO2ik-zHkLGJAw#

Some samples.

Ciklids, 50 cent each..









Nice aquarium









Some fish


----------



## luzze (Apr 1, 2012)

Will this filter work good enouf for water filtration (40-60 liter).


----------



## totziens (Jun 28, 2008)

500 baht is reasonably cheap for a lighting set especially LED one. For made in China non-LED lighting set, it will cost between RM70-RM100 (about 700-1000 baht) in Malaysia. Something for me to check out if I ever visit Bangkok again. Thanks for the permission to use your photo.

The large filter containers impress me too. I have no experience with them as I have never come across any in Malaysia. I suppose they are used for ponds. I have shared this photo in another forum again to show what Thailand has but not available in Malaysia - I hope you don't mind.


----------



## funnytrash (Sep 5, 2010)

I have to say, im envious of where you live LOL. In america the things here arent quite as utilitarian as things there. Never in america would you find unbranded fish equipments. I wish theyd sell generic stuff here sigh.


----------



## luzze (Apr 1, 2012)

The first piece siliconed, 3 tubs of silicone...


----------



## luzze (Apr 1, 2012)

Thinking of maybe using this kind of lightning, will it turn out nice, or what do you guys think?


----------



## funnytrash (Sep 5, 2010)

:/ nahh thatd make it look too tacky. like its a light show more than a actual tank. now if you were to put in a power head and spread out some leds shining down over head. the ripple effect would make your bathroom look awesome and relaxing !


----------



## luzze (Apr 1, 2012)

sorry for my bad english, but what do you mean whith "power head"


----------



## funnytrash (Sep 5, 2010)

like wave maker.. or like water pump


----------



## luzze (Apr 1, 2012)

aha ok, i have a wave maker, i will look in too that laterv thanks.


----------



## Z400 (Mar 24, 2010)

Crazy stuff going on here


----------



## luzze (Apr 1, 2012)

in a bad or good way?


----------



## luzze (Apr 1, 2012)

I just put in the second large piece, will test whith water in a few days, will be intressting to see if it breaks or not.


----------



## totziens (Jun 28, 2008)

So, have you decided what you want to keep inside? Planted or non-planted tank?


----------



## bruz4023 (Apr 19, 2012)

This is amazing i tried to make some decorations out of Styrofoam but didn't account for the buoyancy of it and than removed lots of foam and filled the holes with weights only to discover that the whole thing is two big for my tank with all the layers.

This is a project i would love to do when i own a home i have always wanted a wall of fish. i wonder if there would be away to use the glass that becomes instantly opaque something like this http://www.glass-apps.com/ that when you enter the bathroom activates! O i like this idea how awesome would it be to shower in a room with a giant fish tank!

Thanks for the Ideas and keep us posted!


----------



## luzze (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi, a while back i put in two 50w led chip, have 2 more but i think 2 will be enoughf, very good and strong lights


----------

